# What CFD adviser service have you found good?



## Francisknight (12 November 2008)

Hi guy's, I'm new to this site, I did a search but could not find a topic like what I'm about to ask.

See I'm looking at all the different options you have with the CFD style adviser services.

Share Select,
Consensus,
Cube
The Chartist
Peter Mathers
Tradingpro

I'm wanting to hear from people that have used either these or others and their thoughts.

Do you see the value in guy's like the Chartist or Cube?


----------



## CanOz (12 November 2008)

Francisknight said:


> Hi guy's, I'm new to this site, I did a search but could not find a topic like what I'm about to ask.
> 
> See I'm looking at all the different options you have with the CFD style adviser services.
> 
> ...




It depends on what your after, i subscribe to three:

1.) TheChartist - For ASX ideas and overall continual education
2.) Leavitt Brothers - For US Trading ideas
3.) The Technical Speculator - For a broader view of Global markets

All are very good value to me and i have paid for them many times over.

All take a technical view of the markets and all offer trading ideas.

Cheers,


CanOz


----------



## waza1960 (12 November 2008)

I subscribe to the Australian Stock Report because has a good balance of education and trading ideas.Also considering Peter Mathers (heard good reports about him)


----------



## bows (14 November 2008)

waza1960 said:


> I subscribe to the Australian Stock Report because has a good balance of education and trading ideas.Also considering Peter Mathers (heard good reports about him)




i was thinking about this mob they where going to give me what i though was a good deal.i would like to try cfd's and need allot of advice.so you would highly recommend them ? .they told me that they hold your hand through it all is that true ? they also told me they suggest what to buy when to buy it and also when to sell it is this true ? allot of questions i no but the newbie i am i didn't want to get sucked in.
also i no being told what to buy sell and when to seems a bit lazy, or an easy way out that is not the way i think if i went it alone i would prob make well not prob i would 
make the mistake of loosing all our $$$$$$.just being here has already tough me allot thx peops.


----------

